# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  A city on the rise: Oklahoma City.  Redux.

## KenRagsdale

Be a part of a city on the rise: Oklahoma City. - YouTube

----------


## ljbab728

That's a very good video from about a year ago.  I'm sure I've seen it here before but I'm not sure what thread it was in.

----------


## bchris02

I really think the video is very well made.  However, it received a lot of criticism for supposedly portraying OKC as something that it isn't.  Like all things, moderation is key and trying too hard to portray OKC as trendy and cultural has the opposite effect when viewed by people on the coasts who have very strong preconceived ideas about what this city is really like.  I think it would have been beneficial to spend a little more time showcasing the amenities OKC is known for, such as rodeos, horse races, the stockyards, etc.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I see a lot of negative comments on that article. A lot of people that don't know what they're talking about, really. People comparing what we have to offer vs. a city that has higher population that our state. Anyhow, that's ok. That video might be exaggerated a bit, but OKC is really changing every day and it is beginning to gain momentum from its momentum which we are already seeing by the recent population statistics. Now we just need to greatly out perform the economist predictions to show we are growing even faster than most think which would make for a good nationwide article to showcase our city in.

----------


## ljbab728

Well, you can't make everyone happy.  We also have those who criticize OKC for promoting a "hick" cowboy or western culture.  I have seen the airport criticized for that.  It's not always possible to include everything in a short video.  I don't see anything there falsely portraying OKC.  There are certainly things about OKC that are trendy and cultural and I see no reason that shouldn't be addressed in promotional materials.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah, there are some pretty harsh and insensitive comments on there though.

----------


## bchris02

> Well, you can't make everyone happy.  We also have those who criticize OKC for promoting a "hick" cowboy or western culture.  I have seen the airport criticized for that.  It's not always possible to include everything in a short video.  I don't see anything there falsely portraying OKC.  There are certainly things about OKC that are trendy and cultural and I see no reason that shouldn't be addressed in promotional materials.


I completely agree. I love that the video shows a side of OKC most people don't even know exists. Like I said, moderation is key. Focus on the now and the future, but respect the past. That means the bones of the video should be about the downtown revitalization, arts and culture, etc but cowboy culture shouldn't be neglected. The video would seem more genuine that way.

----------


## bchris02

> I see a lot of negative comments on that article. A lot of people that don't know what they're talking about, really. People comparing what we have to offer vs. a city that has higher population that our state. Anyhow, that's ok. That video might be exaggerated a bit, but OKC is really changing every day and it is beginning to gain momentum from its momentum which we are already seeing by the recent population statistics. Now we just need to greatly out perform the economist predictions to show we are growing even faster than most think which would make for a good nationwide article to showcase our city in.


People comparing OKC to Fargo, ND clearly don't know what they are talking about. That's how most coastal Americans see OKC though.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> People comparing OKC to Fargo, ND clearly don't know what they are talking about. That's how most coastal Americans see OKC though.


Can't disagree with you there. I will be honest here, before Josh came in and posted projects about San Antonio, I thought that place was a dump and have been through there a couple times and never bothered to explore it because of that. It's kind of the the underdog in Texas, but is actually a hidden gem, well to some like me at least. I will be exploring the city in depth if I can next time I pass through.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

I've been to San Antonio a few times and loved it, so I was aware of most of what it has to offer, but I never realized just how nice and modern it is until Josh began posting some stuff about the lesser known spots of San Antonio. Same with UrbanNebraska; he's really opened my eyes to Omaha.

----------


## okcpulse

> I see a lot of negative comments on that article. A lot of people that don't know what they're talking about, really. People comparing what we have to offer vs. a city that has higher population that our state. Anyhow, that's ok. That video might be exaggerated a bit, but OKC is really changing every day and it is beginning to gain momentum from its momentum which we are already seeing by the recent population statistics. Now we just need to greatly out perform the economist predictions to show we are growing even faster than most think which would make for a good nationwide article to showcase our city in.


The best we can to as ambassadors of OKC is extend a welcoming hand to these people and make them feel at home when we do persuade them to visit.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^^

Great post.

Regarding "portraying OKC as something that it isn't": how is that possible if everything in the video actually exists? Some people are just unwilling to imagine/believe that OKC might be something other than what they imagine it to be. People in OKC make the same type of uninformed comments regarding interesting/transformative midwest cities like Omaha, Des Moines, Indianapolis, Milwaukee...

And I think even for those who KNOW these things exist in OKC, some perspective is in order to truly appreciate what is happening here. Unless you were here 15-20 (or more) years ago, you can't really grasp how much the city has changed. The real story is not that it is a fine city today; it's the promise of what it WILL be in just a few more years if it continues to transform at its current pace. Many people - even some who post on this board - don't get that.

----------


## PWitty

> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Great post.
> 
> Regarding "portraying OKC as something that it isn't": how is that possible if everything in the video actually exists? Some people are just unwilling to imagine/believe that OKC might be something other than what they imagine it to be. People in OKC make the same type of uninformed comments regarding interesting/transformative midwest cities like Omaha, Des Moines, Indianapolis, Milwaukee...
> 
> And I think even for those who KNOW these things exist in OKC, some perspective is in order to truly appreciate what is happening here. Unless you were here 15-20 (or more) years ago, you can't really grasp how much the city has changed. The real story is not that it is a fine city today; it's the promise of what it WILL be in just a few more years if it continues to transform at its current pace. Many people - even some who post on this board - don't get that.


+1

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The best we can to as ambassadors of OKC is extend a welcoming hand to these people and make them feel at home when we do persuade them to visit.


Can't argue with that.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I've been to San Antonio a few times and loved it, so I was aware of most of what it has to offer, but I never realized just how nice and modern it is until Josh began posting some stuff about the lesser known spots of San Antonio. Same with UrbanNebraska; he's really opened my eyes to Omaha.


Yeah, Omaha really has some sweet projects going on there.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Yeah, Omaha really has some sweet projects going on there.


Truly. I've even envied some of the things going on there and OKC has quite a bit going on itself. I would really like to visit Omaha someday. I think it'd be wicked if Norman grew to be a lot like Omaha. I don't know why I picked Norman as the city to grow like it, but I have, lol.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I really think the video is very well made.  However, it received a lot of criticism for supposedly portraying OKC as something that it isn't.  Like all things, moderation is key and trying too hard to portray OKC as trendy and cultural has the opposite effect when viewed by people on the coasts who have very strong preconceived ideas about what this city is really like.  I think it would have been beneficial to spend a little more time showcasing the amenities OKC is known for, such as rodeos, horse races, the stockyards, etc.


The bash boy hater making the comments is an insecure Texan.....

----------


## bchris02

> And I think even for those who KNOW these things exist in OKC, some perspective is in order to truly appreciate what is happening here. Unless you were here 15-20 (or more) years ago, you can't really grasp how much the city has changed. *The real story is not that it is a fine city today; it's the promise of what it WILL be in just a few more years if it continues to transform at its current pace.* Many people - even some who post on this board - don't get that.


I get it.  However, such continued transformation is not promised and despite the fact that 2014 OKC is much improved even over 2010 OKC, this city still has a long ways to go.  I think it will take at least another decade of growth and investment at the current rate to get this city where it really should be at metro population of 1.4 million.  Who knows how it will actually play out.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

GREATEROKC.TV | Greater Oklahoma City Economic Development

----------


## RodH

> I get it.  However, such continued transformation is not promised and despite the fact that 2014 OKC is much improved even over 2010 OKC, this city still has a long ways to go.  I think it will take at least another decade of growth and investment at the current rate to get this city where it really should be at metro population of 1.4 million.  Who knows how it will actually play out.


OKC does not need to apologize to anyone for what it is.  Those who are ignorant and have misconceptions about who we are cannot define us.  Development does not occur at an even rate nor is it purely a factor of population.  You criticized the video as being overly positive but there is no factual error in it.  Based on previous statements that you have made your very presence here is based on economics and that is what the video touts.  OKC provides opportunities, economic and cultural for those who are willing to take a chance.  There are many other cities regardless of reputation and/or population that do not do it as well.  In about two weeks OKC will celebrate its 125th birthday.  There are very few cities that are as young.  OKC is on an upward trajectory and that is nothing to be ashamed of.

----------


## Spartan

> I really think the video is very well made.  However, it received a lot of criticism for supposedly portraying OKC as something that it isn't.  Like all things, moderation is key and trying too hard to portray OKC as trendy and cultural has the opposite effect when viewed by people on the coasts who have very strong preconceived ideas about what this city is really like.  I think it would have been beneficial to spend a little more time showcasing the amenities OKC is known for, such as rodeos, horse races, the stockyards, etc.


I don't think it is possible to portray too strong and too desirable an image.

----------


## bchris02

> I don't think it is possible to portray too strong and too desirable an image.


True.  However, the dominant culture in OKC is still the country/cowboy/western culture which is noticeably nearly absent from the video.  Many people realize that fact and therefore the video comes across (to some) as trying too hard.  It's still far better than the Chamber of Commerce video back in the early 2000s that focused nearly entirely on western culture and heritage.  I want to add that I personally like the video so I am not criticizing it from my own perspective.  These are just things people have said about it in the comments and on City-Data forums.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I don't think it is possible to portray too strong and too desirable an image.


Well, whatever the case, I'd rather see a commercial that is too strong and desirable than too weak and unattractive.

----------


## bchris02

> Well, whatever the case, I'd rather see a commercial that is too strong and desirable than too weak and unattractive.


I agree.  I wish I could find a copy of the video from ca. 2004 to compare.  I seem to remember it focusing primarily on the Cowboy Hall of Fame and the Remington Park horse races.  It really was a terrible video.

----------


## Urbanized

> True.  However, the dominant culture in OKC is still the country/cowboy/western culture which is noticeably nearly absent from the video...


Really? Where the heck are you hanging out?

----------


## Urbanized

> I get it.  However, such continued transformation is not promised and despite the fact that 2014 OKC is much improved even over 2010 OKC, this city still has a long ways to go.  I think it will take at least another decade of growth and investment at the current rate to get this city where it really should be at metro population of 1.4 million.  Who knows how it will actually play out.


I've gotta say, that is like dogging the girl with braces for having crooked teeth.

----------


## Mike_M

I'm confused. People are complaining that the video doesn't properly represent every stereotype that comes to mind when most people think of the word Oklahoma? Sorry but I'm born and raised in OKC, and I didn't grow up listening to country music and I have never been to the stockyards. If anything, the OKC I enjoy is represented in that video, even if it is a little strong. Diversity doesn't just refer to race, it's also characterized by upbringings and interests.

Also, it's funny how many people on this board are simply ready and waiting for the momentum to die because it must be OKC's destiny, yet they don't even live here. We live in a free country, but it's pretty weak to deem our people, economy, or developers as failures if you are nothing but a spectator.

----------


## bchris02

This is the oldest video I could find.  The OKC Chamber of Commerce has sure come a long way.

----------


## Stew

> Really? Where the heck are you hanging out?


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Really? Where the heck are you hanging out?


Obviously at cowboys...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Studying Okie

Oklahoma City is trying hard to change its image and it's easier now than ever to view Oklahoma City apart from its history and even contemporary Oklahoma. 

I feel like when we only show people generic city life, that could be found anywhere, we are losing out on the opportunity to show the more-unique/regional aspects of Oklahoma City. We would like to not be thought of as a cowtown, but in reality it's very cool that we have stores that sell nothing but cowboy boots and western wear! It's much more authentic than showing off something like our Anthropologie. It's amazing that both can exist in this town.

Whether it's your particular style or not, Oklahoma City was a cultural exporter of things like Western Swing and Honky Tonks, and everything from oil to good Football to Noodling has come out of Oklahoma in general. Not everything from OKC's past would make a solid tourist ad, but something other than tall buildings and the Thunder would go a long way in forming some accurate portrayal of life in Oklahoma City.

TL;DR
Plenty of OKC pride in OKC, and not enough Oklahoma pride (in my opinion)

----------


## Rover

> People comparing OKC to Fargo, ND clearly don't know what they are talking about. That's how most coastal Americans see OKC though.


I deal with lots and lots of people from the coasts and I used to hear those kind of ignorant things, but rarely do today.  With improved communications most people are exposed to a more balanced view.  But, you still can't make stupid or ignorant people change.  Heck, I read all kinds of weird stereotypes about other places on this board too. Stereotyping is a reality, especially with those who don't travel or experience, or only look at things from a narrow perspective.

----------


## betts

> Really? Where the heck are you hanging out?


I agree.  I'm fine with cowboy/Western, but think that vibe is fairly nonexistent in the parts of OKC that are likely to get visitors.  Now if the Stockyards would start seeing themselves as more of a tourist destination that might change.  And I don't think that would be a bad thing at all.  People like things that are different from what they have at home if they're visiting.

----------


## bchris02

> Oklahoma City is trying hard to change its image and it's easier now than ever to view Oklahoma City apart from its history and even contemporary Oklahoma. 
> 
> I feel like when we only show people generic city life, that could be found anywhere, we are losing out on the opportunity to show the more-unique/regional aspects of Oklahoma City. We would like to not be thought of as a cowtown, but in reality it's very cool that we have stores that sell nothing but cowboy boots and western wear! It's much more authentic than showing off something like our Anthropologie. It's amazing that both can exist in this town.
> 
> Whether it's your particular style or not, Oklahoma City was a cultural exporter of things like Western Swing and Honky Tonks, and everything from oil to good Football to Noodling has come out of Oklahoma in general. Not everything from OKC's past would make a solid tourist ad, but something other than tall buildings and the Thunder would go a long way in forming some accurate portrayal of life in Oklahoma City.
> 
> TL;DR
> Plenty of OKC pride in OKC, and not enough Oklahoma pride (in my opinion)


I agree 100%.  While I like that the video showed off our urban side to the many out there that don't realize you can even live a "city life" in OKC, in some ways it seemed to send a "see, we are cool and trendy too!" message which can have the opposite impact on the viewer.  If the video showed maybe 30 seconds less Thunder and Devon Tower and added a mention of the stockyards, the country nightclubs on Reno, and various other unique, authentic areas of the city, I think it would have been a more accurate portrayal of life in OKC.  Sorry for being overly-critical.  Once again, I am not bashing the video or saying its terrible or anything.  I am just presenting and responding to the criticism.

----------


## traxx

> Oklahoma City is trying hard to change its image and it's easier now than ever to view Oklahoma City apart from its history and even contemporary Oklahoma. 
> 
> I feel like when we only show people generic city life, that could be found anywhere, we are losing out on the opportunity to show the more-unique/regional aspects of Oklahoma City. We would like to not be thought of as a cowtown, but in reality it's very cool that we have stores that sell nothing but cowboy boots and western wear! It's much more authentic than showing off something like our Anthropologie. It's amazing that both can exist in this town.
> 
> Whether it's your particular style or not, Oklahoma City was a cultural exporter of things like Western Swing and Honky Tonks, and everything from oil to good Football to Noodling has come out of Oklahoma in general. Not everything from OKC's past would make a solid tourist ad, but something other than tall buildings and the Thunder would go a long way in forming some accurate portrayal of life in Oklahoma City.
> 
> TL;DR
> Plenty of OKC pride in OKC, and not enough Oklahoma pride (in my opinion)


Agree.

Dallas has done well with cultivating it's country, cowboy, oil image along with perpetuating what appeared on the TV show of Dallas. But they also have their cosmopolitan side as well. I don't understand why OKC can't use that as a template. We could promote our country, cowboy, stockyard lifestyle that makes us original and keep moving toward a cosmopolitan image as well. We can have both. Every city that's trying to cultivate downtown density and experience a renaissance has their promotional videos/material where they show hipsters with their glasses and beards hanging out, drinking coffee and riding bikes. We can have that but we also have something that sets us apart from most. Let's not be embarrassed of that but use it to our advantage.

----------


## Spartan

> True.  However, the dominant culture in OKC is still the country/cowboy/western culture which is noticeably nearly absent from the video.  Many people realize that fact and therefore the video comes across (to some) as trying too hard.  It's still far better than the Chamber of Commerce video back in the early 2000s that focused nearly entirely on western culture and heritage.  I want to add that I personally like the video so I am not criticizing it from my own perspective.  These are just things people have said about it in the comments and on City-Data forums.


It's absent because a western would be a detriment to dispelling negative impressions of OKC. They need to portray a counter narrative of diversity, culture, and lush greenery.

I would also argue that western culture isn't really dominant. Though maybe out where you live.

----------


## Snowman

> Agree.
> 
> Dallas has done well with cultivating it's country, cowboy, oil image along with perpetuating what appeared on the TV show of Dallas. But they also have their cosmopolitan side as well. I don't understand why OKC can't use that as a template. We could promote our country, cowboy, stockyard lifestyle that makes us original and keep moving toward a cosmopolitan image as well. We can have both. Every city that's trying to cultivate downtown density and experience a renaissance has their promotional videos/material where they show hipsters with their glasses and beards hanging out, drinking coffee and riding bikes. We can have that but we also have something that sets us apart from most. Let's not be embarrassed of that but use it to our advantage.


Country, cowboy & stockyard lifestyles are only a small minority of the population of the city, as it has been for many decades. Though technology moving into farming & ranching and with other sectors have come moved in over time drastically reduced the percentage who lived that way, did the majority of the city's residents ever lived that lifestyle?

----------


## Studying Okie

I wouldn't say that there's an overabundance of people who truly rope cattle for a living, but Oklahoma City does have what many people would refer to as "western" influence. It isn't the biggest influencing factor historically or presently, but it's very unique and more popular and real here on a per capita basis than in most places. I think that's why people from the coasts notice it.

In a Chamber of Commerce video that's not going to strictly lure tourists or businesses, we can put in a disproportionate amount of Skybridge footage and ballet and it looks good, but I don't think it's the most accurate or even most cool portrayal of the city.

If we were trying to get people to come and visit Oklahoma City then we would probably highlight unique things like the Stockyards and Cowboy Hall of Fame (and hopefully one day the American Indian Museum). People visiting OKC typically don't come to see things that they have in their own town, so why wouldn't we show them where they can buy pretty much any kind of cowboy boot? That makes more sense than advertising for our Whole Foods. 

Come to OKC and get yourself a Stetson!

Also personally, I don't see how cowboy culture would have a negative connotation that would harm OKC's image. I'm all for showing Oklahoma City as lush/green and vibrant, but I just don't want it to wander too far away from the truth.

----------


## ljbab728

> Also personally, I don't see how cowboy culture would have a negative connotation that would harm OKC's image. I'm all for showing Oklahoma City as lush/green and vibrant, but I just don't want it to wander too far away from the truth.


Having a cowboy or country heritage and having a cowboy culture are not the same thing and promoting the heritage is great.  OKC is not currently a cowboy culture city by any stretch of the imagination even with pockets like Stockyards City.  Nothing has been presented that is "wandering too far away from the truth".

----------


## Studying Okie

> Having a cowboy or country heritage and having a cowboy culture are not the same thing and promoting the heritage is great.  OKC is not currently a cowboy culture city by any stretch of the imagination even with pockets like Stockyards City.  Nothing has been presented that is "wandering too far away from the truth".


Sorry, I should have separated those sentences. I meant that more in regards to the lushness that we would promote.

----------


## ljbab728

> Sorry, I should have separated those sentences. I meant that more in regards to the lushness that we would promote.


OK, so you think we should be showing some of the treeless empty lots around town then just to be fair?   :Smile:

----------


## Studying Okie

We do sit partially in the Cross Timbers, which actually are pretty green for half the year, but we aren't exactly located in a garden…

I don't think there's anything wrong with showing the prairie, which isn't very green for most of the year, and lush greenery doesn't have to be something that every town has.

----------


## bchris02

> It's absent because a western would be a detriment to dispelling negative impressions of OKC. *They need to portray a counter narrative of diversity, culture, and lush greenery.*


I do agree, unless it is done right.  Nashville and Ft Worth are perfect examples of cities that have been able to do chic and cosmopolitan without neglecting their country roots.  Diversity, culture, and greenery do need to be showcased though and I think the video does a good job of that.

----------


## Studying Okie

> I do agree, unless it is done right.  Nashville and Ft Worth are perfect examples of cities that have been able to do chic and cosmopolitan without neglecting their country roots.  Diversity, culture, and greenery do need to be showcased though and I think the video does a good job of that.


These are exactly the 2 places I had in mind that have done a wonderful job cultivating a positive image with a country background.

----------


## ljbab728

> We do sit partially in the Cross Timbers, which actually are pretty green for half the year, but we aren't exactly located in a garden…
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with showing the prairie, which isn't very green for most of the year, and lush greenery doesn't have to be something that every town has.


Showing the prairie for a video promoting the State of Oklahoma is great but not for OKC.  Maybe you would be happier if the videos were filmed in the winter when everything is brown?  

Nothing was misrepresented or photo shopped in the videos and I think they are great.

----------


## Studying Okie

> Showing the prairie for a video promoting the State of Oklahoma is great but not for OKC.  Maybe you would be happier if the videos were filmed in the winter when everything is brown?  
> 
> Nothing was misrepresented or photo shopped in the videos and I think they are great.


It wouldn't make me happy to show OKC as a desert or anything like that! But it is actually pretty brown for a lot of the year, and it's much more noticeable than in a lot of the more populated places in the country. That's all I'm trying to say about lushness!

----------


## ljbab728

> It wouldn't make me happy to show OKC as a desert or anything like that! But it is actually pretty brown for a lot of the year, and it's much more noticeable than in a lot of the more populated places in the country. That's all I'm trying to say about lushness!


Actually most of OKC is far from brown for a lot of the year.  OKC isn't Miami but, again, nothing is misrepresented in the video and the amount of the greenery shown is a very accurate depiction.

----------


## Studying Okie

> Actually most of OKC is far from brown for a lot of the year.  OKC isn't Miami but, again, nothing is misrepresented in the video and the amount of the greenery shown is a very accurate depiction.


You're right there was no strong misrepresentation of the greenery in OKC in the video. I just don't think we have to advertise a lush greenery as mentioned because we will be out-lush-greeneried!

(apologies for derailing this thread)

----------


## ljbab728

> You're right there was no strong misrepresentation of the greenery in OKC in the video. I just don't think we have to advertise a lush greenery as mentioned because we will be out-lush-greeneried!
> 
> (apologies for derailing this thread)


Well, if you ever followed the happenings when the Thunder moved here from Seattle, you would have heard the torrents of comments from the Pacific NW about OKC being in the dust bowl and barren.  I think it's very appropriate to visualize our greenery for outsiders.

----------


## Studying Okie

> Well, if you ever followed the happenings when the Thunder moved here from Seattle, you would have heard the torrents of comments from the Pacific NW about OKC being in the dust bowl and barren.  I think it's very appropriate to visualize our greenery for outsiders.


Totally see your point now. That's pretty ridiculous that people would make fun of us about the dust bowl.

----------


## Snowman

> Totally see your point now. That's pretty ridiculous that people would make fun of us about the dust bowl.


On a vacation like twenty years ago, someone ask me in a manor that seemed totally serous if most people used horses for primary transportation here, with almost a confused look like he had never even considered that life in Oklahoma could have moved on since what the musical portrayed.

----------


## Studying Okie

> On a vacation like twenty years ago, someone ask me in a manor that seemed totally serous if most people used horses for primary transportation here, with almost a confused look like he had never even considered that life in Oklahoma could have moved on since what the musical portrayed.



Rush hour traffic?

----------


## ljbab728

Looks like I40 at 8AM to me.  LOL

----------


## mmonroe

:Ot: 

This video and comments are just like our political spectrum.  I laugh when legislators from small towns in Oklahoma introduce bills that may fly for their particular area but wouldn't fly in the city, but maybe thats what keeps our sociopolitics balanced, far right home town thinking checked by big city knowledge and vice versa.  Keeps things... humble and simple.

//edit

I've been asked by "foreign" visitors if we live in teepees and what we did about the "indian situation".

----------


## Jeepnokc

> On a vacation like twenty years ago, someone ask me in a manor that seemed totally serous if most people used horses for primary transportation here, with almost a confused look like he had never even considered that life in Oklahoma could have moved on since what the musical portrayed.


That's funny.  About the same time frame, I was working up on the east coast and was asked if we still lived in teepees.  (I do not resemble a Native American in anyway)

----------


## bchris02

A guy in Charlotte asked me if they have electricity in OKC whenever I told him I was moving here.  Somebody else told me I would need to learn how to play the banjo.  It's hard to believe those comments are still around.  You would think people would be a little more educated.  Another one of my friends who had actually lived in Tulsa at one point told me how ugly and barren Tulsa was and that OKC was even worse and that I would hate it.  I didn't get a lot of positive feedback from Charlotteans when I told them I was moving away.

----------


## Urbanized

I believe that. We've never gotten much positive feedback from Charlotteans around here, either. :P

----------


## Urbanized

And by the way... ...someone from NORTH CAROLINA saying you'd have to learn banjo if you moved here? WTF? Had they ever actually BEEN to North Carolina?

Here, send them this link to Concord NC's own The Avett Brothers so they'll know banjo doesn't have to be the worst thing in the world anyway...

----------


## traxx

> Country, cowboy & stockyard lifestyles are only a small minority of the population of the city, as it has been for many decades. Though technology moving into farming & ranching and with other sectors have come moved in over time drastically reduced the percentage who lived that way, did the majority of the city's residents ever lived that lifestyle?


Trying to decipher what you said here, Snowman. I'm assuming you typed this on your phone while you were east bound and down.

No, I don't think a majority of people in OKC work at the stockyards or live this way anymore. And I'm not saying that this video misrepresented OKC or that we need to put our cowboy culture into every promotional video that's done for OKC. I just think we could promote it a little more. Again, I see what DFW has done over the past decades with embracing their Texan/cowboy culture all while still maintaining a cosmopolitian side as well. I think OKC can get away with that too. 

People who come here from the coasts find things like stockyard city interesting and authentic. When they come here, they wanna see something that they don't have at home. You may wanna show them that we're big time now and have a Costco too. But they have one at home, so they don't wanna see that. Would you travel to NYC and wanna see their McDonald's? We can have the big city/cosmopolitan stuff but we also need something that's unique to OKC and Oklahoma too.

----------


## betts

> A guy in Charlotte asked me if they have electricity in OKC whenever I told him I was moving here.  Somebody else told me I would need to learn how to play the banjo.  It's hard to believe those comments are still around.  You would think people would be a little more educated.  Another one of my friends who had actually lived in Tulsa at one point told me how ugly and barren Tulsa was and that OKC was even worse and that I would hate it.  I didn't get a lot of positive feedback from Charlotteans when I told them I was moving away.


My mother always told me the people on the east coast are, as a whole, the least knowledgeable about the rest of the country, and I believe she was right. When my son was born my mother-in-law told me she wanted to give me money to buy what I needed for him, but first asked if we had department stores in Oklahoma.  She's from NYC.  But she and all of my husbands family have subsequently visited and were very impressed.

----------


## ljbab728

> You may wanna show them that we're big time now and have a *Costco* too. But they have one at home, so they don't wanna see that. Would you travel to NYC and wanna see their McDonald's? We can have the big city/cosmopolitan stuff but we also need something that's unique to OKC and Oklahoma too.


Costco?  We have a Costco?   :Big Grin:

----------


## TaoMaas

> People who come here from the coasts find things like stockyard city interesting and authentic. When they come here, they wanna see something that they don't have at home.


I think you're right.  This is what I didn't like about Charlotte when I drove out there for my daughter's graduation.  Maybe it was just the restaurants and stores she took me to, but there wasn't much that felt authentic.  Lots of new, carefully planned areas that were pretty, but lacked...soul, for want of a better word.  Felt very sterile to me.

----------


## bchris02

> I think you're right.  This is what I didn't like about Charlotte when I drove out there for my daughter's graduation.  Maybe it was just the restaurants and stores she took me to, but there wasn't much that felt authentic.  Lots of new, carefully planned areas that were pretty, but lacked...soul, for want of a better word.  Felt very sterile to me.


Did she take you to Dilworth?  Southend? NoDa?  I will agree with you though that for being an east coast city, Charlotte lacks a lot of the history and urban grit most cities in that region have.  You can find history and character though if you are looking for it.  Personally I like the newer, pretty developments they have and its something I wish OKC had more of.

----------


## soonerguru

> Did she take you to Dilworth?  Southend? *NoDa*?  I will agree with you though that for being an east coast city, Charlotte lacks a lot of the history and urban grit most cities in that region have.  You can find history and character though if you are looking for it.  Personally I like the newer, pretty developments they have and its something I wish OKC had more of.


NoDuh? This naming convention has clearly gone too far.

----------


## bchris02

> NoDuh? This naming convention has clearly gone too far.


I agree every city has a similarly named district.  I always preferred North Davidson, the real name of the district, but the city had to be trendy and call it NoDa.

----------


## traxx

> Did she take you to Dilworth?  Southend? NoDa?



Well now you're just making up words.



And we've gotta stop with these silly names for combining the letters from different words. It worked in the beginning for places like SoHo and even TriBeCa but it's gotten way outta hand. It remnds me of in How I Met Your Mother when Lilly and Marhsall were looking at an apartment in Dowisetrepla (DOwnWInd of the SEwage TREatment PLAnt).

----------


## TaoMaas

> Did she take you to Dilworth?  Southend? NoDa?


I'm not sure where all we went.  And like I say...it may have just been the parts I saw.  My daughter and my ex live in a pretty nice section of town, so it may have just been their area.  She DID take me to Carowinds and put me on The Intimidator.  Still haven't forgiven her.  lol

----------


## bchris02

> I'm not sure where all we went.  And like I say...it may have just been the parts I saw.  My daughter and my ex live in a pretty nice section of town, so it may have just been their area.  She DID take me to Carowinds and put me on The Intimidator.  Still haven't forgiven her.  lol


I miss Carowinds.  Frontier City just doesn't cut it when you are used to that.

----------

